# Working hours for students



## Rummy (Oct 20, 2018)

A number of people says uber driving hours doesn’t count towards the 40 hour work limit fortnight. 
Is it true ? Please advise.
Thanks


----------



## Olapse (Jul 20, 2018)

Yes it's true, you just need to report your earnings and hours (use a car logbook to verify) to the department of Homeland security and they issue you a special stamp over your visa in your passport. We love hard working foreigners coming to Australia doing the work Aussies won't do! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Phatboy (Feb 9, 2017)

I'm not 100% up to date on the latest regulations, or interpretation of them. Things may have changed.....

As I understand it the 20 hours work per week restriction used to relate to term times only . There was no restriction to hours worked on holiday times. This may have changed, but I doubt it. 

Visas are on a database, no longer as a sticker in the passport. Students used to have to apply for the right to work for their 20 hours, and again this was something that would "trip a switch" on the VEVO check of their visa status. The only way that a foreign student doing Ubering for more than 20 hours a week during term time would get on to the immigration compliance radar would be if Uber dobbed them in.

Would you trust them not too??


----------



## WestSydGuy (Jun 7, 2018)

Being online and “available” for work, isn’t really work. Driving to a passenger, kind of like commuting, not really a work shift, not paid still at this point, so similar to community/charity work. 

Driving entitled PAX 3km down the road, yeah, add that to your 20 hour limit, you’d need to do a lot of those to get near 20 hours a week.


----------

